
Mowing the lawn is a plague upon society, humanity, yourself. Stop the madness - Priem19
https://steemit.com/life/@heretickitten/mowing-the-lawn-is-a-plague-upon-society-humanity-and-yourself-stop-the-madness
======
rs23296008n1
My electric mower uses no fuel[1]. Thats what power stations are for. Recently
a set of solar panels and a battery bank are stepping in. I don't mow every
day so the rest of the days that power goes to aircon etc.

I don't water or fertilise my lawn. Get a tougher variety. Plus there's enough
runoff from my garden so I don't need to care so much. My lawns link my
gardens that grow vegetables. In summer some of the lawn dies out. Perfection
is an illusion.

Grow your own vegetables[2]. Excellent for mental health and your body in
general. Pushing a mower is good exercise. To argue otherwise is to argue that
walking is a bad idea. Good luck with that.

[1] yeah. No fuel. I only sharpen the blade. Pedantics can scream as loud as
they like. They're still wrong no matter what they say.

[2] I started in an apartment with three plants on a window sill.

------
Fjolsvith
When my neighbors and I mow our lawns, it keeps the mosquitoes away. I'm not
stopping.

